
Lyft scrambling to reinforce background checks after driver rapes 4 women in SF - propman
https://www.sfchronicle.com/business/amp/Rideshare-Rapist-case-exposes-flaws-in-Lyft-13089937.php
======
shry4ns
Its a pervasive problem with every ride hailing company-- there are not enough
measures to prevent bad individuals working for the company.

